

Nasdaq's New Portal Market: IPO Alternative for Startups? - dpapathanasiou
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/08/13/AR2007081301170.html

======
dpapathanasiou
The benefits of an IPO w/o the regulatory burden?

Here's an overview:

 _Any private firm can list on Nasdaq's new platform ... [any firm that does
list] would remain private and not have to make public their financial
statements or submit to federal regulation, such as the Sarbanes-Oxley
corporate accountability law._

~~~
jsjenkins168
Sarbanes-Oxley compliance costs prevent many legitimate companies from going
public that would have otherwise done so. So this could definitely be an
attractive choice for companies in this situation.

Too bad this market is only accessible by mutual funds and the super rich..

------
zach
Will there be a Portal index? I wonder how long it'll be before there's a
Portal Market ETF, for that matter.

------
chadboyda
Sounds like a very welcomed alternative.

------
kingnothing
Strange.

I just tried to submit this same article, and now I can't vote this one up.
What's the deal?

~~~
immad
When you submit the same link it just up-votes it for you instead of re-
submitting.

~~~
kingnothing
I assumed as much. Thanks for clearing that up.

